# Magic Stop MS Lite Field Tip Bag Target



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Today I am writing about a great little bag target I came across on the internet. As usual I was scanning the internet for targets that were not let’s just say “mainstream” targets. I came across several and I will be writing about another target I came across in another upcoming review. But, for now let’s stick with this little jewel.
The proprietor of MagicStop is Jim Daugherty and the business is located in Greenville, Ky. which is located in western Kentucky. I called him up and after a couple of discussions Jim agreed to send me a target. After several days the target showed up and it was the MagicStop MS Lite bag target. When I first pulled the bag out of the box I have to admit it wasn’t as flashy as that big yellow target or anything but none the less it had dots and vitals. What more can you ask for at this point. So, I took the bag outside and commenced to shooting. I went to pull out my arrows and expected some resistance. But not this time just like butter and maybe easier the arrows pulled right out. I have found myself shooting my field tips into this target quite a bit and it has been sitting outside for almost 3 months still looking like it did the day I got it. Well, maybe not exactly only holier! Ok, no more jokes!
The overall quality of this bag target meets or exceeds that of the “mainstream” targets. It uses the same nylon burlap material with a UV and weather resistant coating. It is filled with rags that are highly compressed into the bag. Foam board is placed around the bag between the rags and outer covering giving it, its shape. After leaving it outside for almost 3 months throwing it around jumping on it and just having getting a general beating it has retained its shape. According to Jim it is treated all the way threw to resist weather and rotting. The stitching is heavy duty and I have yet to see the stitching on mine coming apart or rotting.
If you check out the video review on www.BowTube.com you will see video on this target and see up close the stitching on this bag. Replacement covers are available on their website mentioned at the beginning of this review. Cost for this bag averages around $39.00 and is also available on their website and with a simple Google search you can also find other retailers as well.
In closing if you are looking for a target to shoot field tips or broadheads into at a reasonable price than look no further than www.bowhuntingtargets.com
Review Written By: Gary Elliott


----------

